# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  waffa's  choice.............!!!

## waffa

hi frends
u ll see my choice here one by one so hope u all like .......... :blush:

----------


## RAHEN

bravo- ur choice is really nice. dont mind i saved it in ma computer.
i really liked the poem and especially last two stanzas. 

Thanks 4 sharing

----------


## Miss_Sweet

very nice choice :applaud;

----------


## Hina87

very true and very nice waffa bro  :applaud;

----------


## waffa

thnkz u all frends n RAHEn  its ok no problem  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

so true ..

----------


## waffa

thnkz u  simi dear   :Big Grin: 
n next my choice is................

----------


## Kainaat

nice waffa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Good choice Waffa  :Smile: 

Looking forward to read more...Keep coming!

----------


## waffa

thnkz sobia dear

n fairy   thnkz  .........inshALLAH  u ll see more same choice poetry

----------


## Hina87

v beautiful waffa bhai  :wink:

----------


## RAHEN

:applaud; waffa it  is a sympathetic and in the end very hopeful poem.
i wish u best of luck :up; 
waiting to see ur next choice.

Thanks 4 sharing.

----------


## Endurer

very nice waffa ji, particularly the second one  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

thnkz u all frends 4 liking my posts  :Smile:  

so next is here now...........  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

gud

----------


## waffa

thnkz bro  .........  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

ur such a lover waffa bhai  :Big Grin: 
nice poem   :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

Waffa dis one is really coool

Thanks 4 sharing

----------


## waffa

thnkz u  hina n RAHEN  very much 4 liking  this one........ :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

ur welcome  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

its ok dear  :Big Grin:   n next  choice is here now............ :wink:

----------


## RAHEN

waffa aap ki choice to kamaaal ki hai.mashaAllah

Thanks 4 sharing

----------


## RAHEN

waffa aap ki choice to kamaal ki hai. mashaAllah

Thanks 4 sharing

----------


## waffa

lolz  RAHEN thnkz dear ....... 4 liking   :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

lolz  RAHEN thnkz dear ....... 4 liking   :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

so sweet and beautiful as usual waffa bhai  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

thnkz alot 4 liking dear hina   :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

ur welcom bhayya  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

> lolz  RAHEN thnkz dear ....... 4 liking


my pleasure

----------


## waffa

its ok dear

----------

